# Maggot therapy



## roy (May 25, 2013)

When shtf there might not be much in the way of modern medicines and trained medical personnel and facilities. A technique I was taught as a way to treat an infected would was to expose the wound to flies. The flies will do what flies do and lay eggs which will turn into maggots. After the flies have done their thing recover the wound and wait for the maggots to eat rotted flesh. Check the wound occassionally to follow the progress. The maggots prefer rotted tissue. They will not eat the healthy living tissue. When the inside of the wound is nice and pink and all the damaged tissue is gone the maggots need to be removed.

Here is where some confusion comes in. I have heard from some sources that urine is sterile. This is not the case. Urine contains bacteria but is is the same bacteria that is in your body . . . but not your buddies body. Rinse the wound out with the victims urine if possible. 

This technique is actually used in modern medicine to debreed wounds in but was used during the War of Northern Agression in POW camps.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Better yet store the medicines you will need while you can. They knew about maggots and their ability to just eat rotting flesh for centuries but still many more soldiers died from infections from wounds and sickness than the war itself until penicillin was des covered. There are legal way to obtain most of the medicines you would need.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I can get anything I want in the way of antibiotics from Mexico, cheap. This is one of those tidbits of knowledge you will probably never need but something to file away just in case.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a tough way to go about to me. Hard to deal with visually I'd suspect. I think I'd rather cauterize the wound or pack it with sugar if I had it and nothing else. Than there's the ocean not far from me and even cut out the infected parts and sealing the wound. Interesting info though and I appreciate it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have heard of maggot therapy but I believe the maggots used were raised under controlled environment. You never would know what crap those flies landed on and what diseases they may be carrying.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

well,after the therapy they might make a nice snack.meh.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The maggots used in modern maggot therapy are sterile. This is certainly not the first choice in methods to treat an infected wound.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

roy said:


> I can get anything I want in the way of antibiotics from Mexico, cheap. This is one of those tidbits of knowledge you will probably never need but something to file away just in case.


Yes, 
There are plenty of sites online to get your stuff. I prefer Eastern Europe instead of Mexico though.. I used to be into bodybuilding quite a bit. I still work out and stay in pretty good shape though.. Back then, we would order steroids and HGH quite often.. The Mexican stuff was usually underdosed and some was even dirty and would cause infections.. The stuff from Europe especially the east side seemed to be better..I still order antibiotics and ancillaries from some of my old sources and it's a good way to stockpile.. There is nothing you can't find online..


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I heard recently a GA woman was found near dead with a horrible leg problem and someone just let her go it alone and she deteriorated. Cops are called they bust the door in and find her with maggots crawling all over a gaping wound in her leg. Turned out the maggots saved her life by eating the infected material away and halting gangrene. Maggots are no joke


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The Antibiotics and how to get them were discussed quit a bit in earlier discussions.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/health-fitness-survival/98-fish-antibiotics-4.html
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ve-prepping-plan-beside-first-aid-kits-2.html

And for a lot of good SHTF information on medicines and medical need lest not forget the patriot nurse she has a lot of worth while videos.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePatriotNurse?feature=watch


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Plain and simple there is just no reason to use maggots...........


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Plain and simple there is just no reason to use maggots...........


. . . unless, of course you can't get modern antibiotics. I wonder how long the supply of modern antibiotics will last after TEOTWAWKI?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

roy said:


> . . . unless, of course you can't get modern antibiotics. I wonder how long the supply of modern antibiotics will last after TEOTWAWKI?


According to Army test most Antibiotics in pill form if properly stored will last over 15 years. Remember when the Anthrax scare was going on and they ran out of Cipro, well they tested some that were 9 1/2 years past their expiration date that test fine so the extended the expiration date on Cipro another 18 months.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

So when they throw you in a FEMA camp you figure that will let you take your stash of antibiotics?

This thread is mostly for entertainment . . . the yuk factor.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

roy said:


> So when they throw you in a FEMA camp you figure that will let you take your stash of antibiotics?
> 
> This thread is mostly for entertainment . . . the yuk factor.


There are just some lines I will not pass Maggots is one and this is another.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting thread - while being simultaneously repugnant and disgusting. 

The maggots can gnaw on me after I am dead. Not before....


----------

